# How lab has a white spot in her eye? help!



## Tundra9 (Mar 29, 2010)

my lab has a white spot in her eye and i just noticed she has it in the other eye too. She is going blind bc she is running into stuff. I need some help. Is there something i can do?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks kind of like a corneal ulcer but you need to go to the vet asap.


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah but it isnt in the cornea, it is in the pupil. I don;t know what to do. every vet is booked till saturday.......


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Tundra9 said:


> Yeah but it isnt in the cornea, it is in the pupil. I don;t know what to do. every vet is booked till saturday.......


The cornea is the covering of the eye. The black part is the pupil, and the colored part the iris.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not really sure what to suggest in the interim other then keep them away from bright/direct light and in a room without too many obstructions (so they won't hurt themselves) How old is the dog? Only other thing I can think of is cataracts? Eye problems can be caused by a litany of things and something a vet would need to treat.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

there is nothing you can do other than taking her to the vet. It looks to me like your doggy is going blind and unfortunately, there isn't anything you can do to stop it. My baby was blind (his diabetic) and he developed cataracts in both eyes. The only thing you can do is get referred to an ophthalmologist and have them diagnose it and give you your options. It is best you see an ophthalmologist and not your regular vet. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 29, 2010)

She is only 7 months old.....and i have no idea what it is. She has an appointment with the vet at 10 am tomorrow. So i hope it is something he can cure.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

if possible, have them refer you to an ophthalmologist (just a thought).


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well just got back from the vet, and my lab has cataracts..... And its as much as $3000 per eye for surgery. I feel so awful that i don't have the money for it. but i am going to try to get enough for at least one eye. Thanks for yalls help. i really appreciate it!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Where did you get the dog from? A breeder might be willing to help out with the costs rather than have to take a dog back. Also if it is a rescue dog theytoo are sometimes willing to help out. I would do a lot of reading on cateracts because there are therapies you can do to help slow down the progression of the disease. It is extremely unusual at 7 months of a dog to develop cateracts but there is such as thing as progressive retinal atrophy, I'd get a second opinion honestly because there are things you can do aside of just jumping right into surgery.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Bubba had cataract surgery back in 07. I was told that the longer you wait, the chances of saving the eye are slim. Is your regular vet referring you to an ophthalmologist?


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah my vet did, and we got a quote of 3000 for boths eyes. I just dont have the money right now but i am going to try and get something quickly so she can have the surgrey and see again.


----------

